# working night shifts



## shanko (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi i am 42 and have had type 1 for 9 years,i could be moving onto night shifts at work,has anybody ever heard that it is not a good idea for diabetics to do night shifts.
It just a comment made by a work colleague i said i've never heard that.
Just wondered if anybody had heard that.
Thanks


----------



## AngelaL (Apr 14, 2010)

sorry can't help with that one, the latest i work is 11pm and by that time i'm usually falling asleep on my feet. you've got to be brave or mad to work night shifts in my opinion.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Shanko, welcome to the forum  We have some members who work shifts so hopefully they will be able to give you some advice. I imagine thamain problem is the disruption to your routine and changing your meal schedule, but if you are on multiple injections I don't think it is an insurmountable problem.


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Shanko

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Shanko and welcome.


----------



## rachelha (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey Shanko - selcome to the forum

I have never done night shifts but I would imagine it makes the timing of your meals etc. awkward.  Are permanently on nights, or do you switch shifts?


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 15, 2010)

I work internal rotation so work nights, lates and earlies. took a bit fo getting used to how I needed to manage my diabetes on each different shift but have managed to do it. I think it's worth giving it a go and seeing if you can manage it.


----------



## sasha1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Shanko ..

Welcome to the forum .. The large extended family .. 

Heidi
xx


----------



## PhilT (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Shanko, welcome to the forum.


----------



## ypauly (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello and welcome. I work a rotating 3 shift pattern that includes nights which isn't as bad as people make out. In fact on nights I have better levels than any other shift, why I don't know.
I use the basal bolus system levimir and novorapid also metformin, but the only time I have any BS problems is when I change shift the first day for me is adjustment day. So probably better to work a continuous shift but so far shifts havn't caused me any problems.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 20, 2010)

I used to work night shifts and they didn't work for me - I ended up with levels running at about 25 whenever I did a night shift, despite doing things the way they should be done. 

Safe to say, I got a new job


----------



## zina (Apr 21, 2010)

hi, i have had the same issue at work spoke to my gp , consultant and occupational health all in agreement that i shouldnt do nights . the whole thing stressed me out for ages i new i couldnt cope with the adjustments of days to nights its hard enough for those who are not diabetic and there are plenty of people who are not diabetic to do nights . The funny thing is it would suit me better i just know it would muck my levels up . Hope this helps x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 21, 2010)

zina said:


> hi, i have had the same issue at work spoke to my gp , consultant and occupational health all in agreement that i shouldnt do nights . the whole thing stressed me out for ages i new i couldnt cope with the adjustments of days to nights its hard enough for those who are not diabetic and there are plenty of people who are not diabetic to do nights . The funny thing is it would suit me better i just know it would muck my levels up . Hope this helps x



Hi Zina, welcome to the forum


----------



## Emzi (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi and welcome

I work the occasional night shifts every month and i find its easier to try and keep my routine the same, i have my levemir just before my shift starts at 11pm and if i have to eat i try and have light things, yoghurts, cereals etc but still carbcount and inject, i finish at 7-8am and go and have some cereal and inject before bed i wake myself up at 12-1pm for a sandwich and insulin then i return to bed for a few more hours, i know its rubbish having broken sleep but it works for me as its only about once a month. I test more during my shift to keep ontop of things, but i can see how it wont work for some people. I feel ok with it as im sat down most of the time and surrounded by GP's


----------



## Lizzzie (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi SHanko

I have an incredibly unstable life (nights / weekends on call, long drives, irregular extremes or exercise, move house a lot, that sort of thing) and diabetes has had to fit round it..... it can be done, but it's just a bit more tricky swapping your body clock over than for a "normal" person. Two bits of advice 1) Test a LOT. 2) Cereal bars are wonderful things.

But you asked - is it good for you?  The short answer is 'no': apparently people who work nights have  significantly poorer health (in general) than those who work days (don't ask me whose the research was or what they measured - tho I think it was actually lifespan! - but I was convinced by it at the time). And it does make things a lot more complicated.

I guess you need to try it to find out whether the benefits to you of working nights, feel worth working nights for!


----------

